# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Sikkim is an awesome place for Tourists

## emmawatson026

Sikkim is most beautiful place for natural beauty.Here You can do ,adventures as mountain climbing,rafting etc.Get Tour package to sikkim with kelly holidays in affordable price.many place for visit in sikkim as like-
*Tsomgo Lake

Nathula Pass


Pelling

The Rumtek Monastery

Do-Drul Chorten

Jawaharlal Nehru Botanical Garden
*

----------


## Tara

Sikkim is a very nice place to visit, it is very wonderful place to visit in the India, its beauty and scenic beauty would overwhelm you and you would definitely fall in love with this wonderful location. Most of the peoples across the wold visit Sikkim tourist places

----------


## kathycarter

Due to the size, strength and impact of the tourism industry on local economies worldwide, the debate over the positive and negative effects of tourism is little more than a mental exercise. But to develop sustainable tourism policies, a thoughtful consideration of these effects is necessary.

----------


## rajnish

Nice places shared above about Sikkim,Thanks for that.

----------


## emmawatson026

you are right tara.Sikkim is awesome place.

----------


## jamesthomas

wow, thanks for information

----------


## DavidRoss

thanks for the information!

----------

